# Possible Batman and Joker in 1/8th?



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Over on Cybermodeler it says this but haven't seen anyone on here discussing them. If they are they're most probably from the newer films and not the DC comics I should imagine.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

I believe that was a misapprehension. Someone saw a box art blurb for the upcoming Moebius Batman and Joker figures in 1/25 scale to go with the Batpod and got confused on the scale.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

DinoMike said:


> I believe that was a misapprehension. Someone saw a box art blurb for the upcoming Moebius Batman and Joker figures in 1/25 scale to go with the Batpod and got confused on the scale.




I had a feeling that might be the case.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

SUNGOD said:


> I had a feeling that might be the case.


http://theclubhouse1.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=86716

Has picture of the Batpod kit with Batman and Joker listed as coming soon. I cannot read scale but it is the first I have heard of a Joker kit.

Cool news,

Mark Dean


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

There will be a four figure set in 1/25 scale to go with the vehicles; seated Batman (for Tumbler), prone Batman (for Batpod), standing Batman and standing Joker. Joe Laudati is doing the sculpts.
Tom


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

When are these coming out, during the release of Dark Knight Rises?


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

i thought the Tumbler would be out anytime.......


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

mrdean said:


> http://theclubhouse1.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=86716
> 
> Has picture of the Batpod kit with Batman and Joker listed as coming soon. I cannot read scale but it is the first I have heard of a Joker kit.
> 
> ...


Would love to see this but still can't register, cmon guys get the site working pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## dino84 (Jul 20, 2008)

A 1/8 Ledger Joker would've been great!

Scott.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

1966 is the Way to Go!
Here, they can even use this as Box Art!
http://members.cox.net/mrutherford/digitalpaintings/joker.htm


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Bwain no more said:


> There will be a four figure set in 1/25 scale to go with the vehicles; seated Batman (for Tumbler), prone Batman (for Batpod), standing Batman and standing Joker. Joe Laudati is doing the sculpts.
> Tom


I was just looking at them over at CTM. Look nice.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

A new Batman, Joker and Batgirl kits would be a must buy for me. Maybe Moebius will turn to them after the Universal Monsters are all done.


----------

